# Yingacheffe beans



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

I read elsewhere that Yingacheffe beans are highly liked by regular drinkers. Can somebody who has tried them please give their opinion?

Thanks.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Do you mean Yirgacheffe? The Square Mile Wote Yirgacheffe was my number one brewed coffee last year - and I know a few people on here really enjoyed the HasBean Yirgacheffe.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

It's great stuff. Fruity and bright. Don't know how easy it would be to get hold of in Bangkok.

(p.s. I expect you've tried the amazing Lao Bolovens?)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I Love Yirgacheffe, generally amazing.

Smitten Tea & Coffee in Singapore had one of the best one's I've had to date, roasted on the premises by a really nice proprietor.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Blackcurrant, blueberry, peach, lemon, funk - its all there in the Yirg. Do really enjoy them


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Best Yirgacheffe I have found is that from Coffee Bean Shop, for my taste seems roasted just right.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

I can now buy from a reliable Importer in Bangkok.

Just binned a Brazil Santos which was my favourite in the UK. The Santos had never seen Brazil as the taste was horrible in spite of trying a few different pour overs and the Europress.

Yes I used to brew the Lao coffee mentioned above and it's rather nice.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

It's my favourite type of coffee and just as nice as an espresso or brewed in a French Press.


----------



## horshamcoffee (Jan 25, 2013)

We've currently got a natural Yirgacheffe, it's very fruity, lovely balanced coffee!


----------

